# Storing Waders



## Robb (Sep 13, 2007)

Just got into fly fishing this year and started off with a part of boot hip waders and then last weekend went out and got some stockingfoot hip waders and some boots. Just wondering how everyone here store there waders between trips and for the winter?

Robb


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

After using stoching foot waders, turn them inside out to dry them. After the inside is dry, reverse them back and make sure that the outside of the waders finish drying.
When you store the waders, don't fold them too tightly and be sure that they are dry, inside and out. Store in a cool dark place. Never store waders in your vehichle.
When you put on and take off, stocking foot waders, be very careful and don't stretch the foot area out. This will cause the seams to leak.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Grandpa D…
Why are your waders wet on the inside, is it time for some new waders?  

Just giving you a hard time. 

Do what Grandpa said and you’ll be fine. Also, be sure to read the washing instructions on the inside of your waders before throwing them in the washer.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

leaky waders are like death and taxes...inevitable :lol: . if you fish enough with the same pair of waders there's nothing you can do to prevent water from coming in...especially when you get hooked by a fly :evil: . as for storing them follow grandpa d's advice.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I store mine in rolled up wad on the floor of my truck.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

ScottyP with you, I believe it!
Can I be your waders salesperson?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I prefer the toolbox of my truck. I broke a corona bottle and a budweiser bottle in there the other day so I might have to find a new place till I get all the broken glass cleaned out.


----------



## GeorgeHayduke (Sep 13, 2007)

Ya gotta keep 'em in the cab of the truck- They are awful cold first thing in the morning if you put em in the bed- or toolbox...


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a wadder bag. It is a big duffle that holds my boats and waders. I have not had any problems with them yet. I have the same pair of waders for 8 years.


----------



## Knowlton (Sep 19, 2007)

If you store breathables wet, You WILL get mold, it's just a matter of time.

Just turn them inside out, I usually put a hairdryer to mine after every outing. It seems like I always have condensation. BTW, you should be washing your waders inside and out after EVERY outing so you don't spread disease, snails, etc..I know most people don't and it makes me sick, especially bait fisherman, they don't care about anything but themselves.


----------



## Knowlton (Sep 19, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> I have a wadder bag. It is a big duffle that holds my boats and waders. I have not had any problems with them yet. I have the same pair of waders for 8 years.


What's a "wadder" bag? :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 8) :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ya know its a wadder bag.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

A wader bag is a grandma that takes extra cloth and sandwiches and a camera with her while she follows you around the Bear River while you are fishing. *()* *()* *()*


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Grandpa D knows all.


----------



## caddisguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Do not store them in your garage or shed where you keep gasoline, paint thinner or other solvents. After time that stuff will eat away at your waders and you will have leaky seams


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Right now mine are rolled up and thrown on the living room floor.

Grandpa D, thanks I needed a good laugh today.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I disagree with the post about washing them every time you wear them. If you do that on a regular basis, your waders will be falling apart in a couple of weeks. The seam tape falls apart. What you do need to make sure you clean off is any mud, especially on your felt soles. This is how to prevent the transfer of parasites such as new zealand mud snails and whirling disease. Whirling disease is already present in most of our rivers but not all. A 5% bleach solution diluted by water is a great way to kill the creatures. Go ahead and wash your waders every time but you will be buying waders as often as Rosie O'Donnell visits the all you can eat buffet! 

If you are worried about it that much get wading boots with rubber bottoms and carbide studs or the Aquastealth soles (also work MUCH better with studs). Mud and debris doesn't work its way into the rubber like it does with felt. And it also doesn't feel like you are walking on stils when you fish in the winter.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The only reason I wash my waders is I get in trouble with the wife when I bring them into my den when they're dirty... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Glad you made it here Flyguy 7...I had sent the link for this forum to your work place...I didn't want to mention your name and get you in trouble though...


----------

